# Frog Room/Frog Flat/Ewa's and gregadc's Photo thread



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All
As I just realised I'm starting to have a few thousand of random photos of our animals I thought 
I can as well start our very own Frog Room thread.
With one tiny difference as in our case it'll would have to be called 
Frog Flat...
I'm going to share with you pictures I think are worth showing or we just like them for any reason...
In that way you might see nice pics and enjoy and we will have it all in one place.
Hope you enjoy...
Greetings from London.

Let's start from today's session.Our tincs were very kind to us...


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Megophrys nasuta tank


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr




Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Simply amazing frog
Phyllomedusa tomopterna


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

On that pic you can see how large they are

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Red Eyes


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr



Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Litoria caerulea


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Phyllobates vittatus tank

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

...


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

beautiful frogs, thanks for sharing


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

gregadc said:


>


Wow! Do they look mad! (I don't think they liked their picture taken!)

Beautiful, beautiful frogs...all of them!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome Photos!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the one that has the yellow check mark on its back


----------



## 16549 (Feb 29, 2012)

i was lucky to visit greg and ewa s place ! WOW
it inspired me to create so many things 

thanks a lot guys and keep up the amazing work 

c


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Aww, I miss my tree frogs, especially the red eye...but I can't say I miss the crickets. 

Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice diversity of frogs!


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Really nice!
I'm hoping to one day acquire a pair of _Megophrys nasuta_. Are they hard to care for?
So bizarre and evil looking frogs


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

WendySHall said:


> Wow! Do they look mad! (I don't think they liked their picture taken!)
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful frogs...all of them!


All your frogs are gorgeous! Do these guys have a non-Latin name?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Guys for all the kind words
It's nice to see that not only two of us is crazy about frogs as we are.We were starting to think that we aren't normal

For those who like Megophrys pics I just did this little movie of calling males which happens as we speak! 03.08 AM!
Be careful it IS loud


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

very nice, love the tank sets ups!!!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Continuing around Frog Flat 

4 times foot sqaure cubes .
I really like them and they proving to be quite easy to maintain.


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Tank with breeding trio of Ranitomeya fantastica Varadero


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
...


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Tank with a pair of Ranitomeya vanzolinii


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Aren't they quick!!!


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

3 questions
first, are you in Europe?
second, if you are not in Europe, where do you get those vivs because they look really cool? 
third, how do the vivs open?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi
Yes I am in Europe,in London.
And those tanks are nothing sophisticated.
It's Dennerle Nano Cube 30
Eheim is doing very similar nano line,with different light thou...
I get inside from the top,whole lid can be taken away.
I usually only lift the front up.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice tanks. One question, how do you post pictures from flickr onto dendroboard?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Just go to Flickr, click on pic and press share on the top left corner,choose
Grab the HTML/BBCode option,copy it and paste on Dendroboard in the dialog box


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Tank with the pair of Ranitomeya summersi



Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

You have very nice vivs and a great selection of frogs. Always good to see different setup's, especially ones from Europe.


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Tank with the trio of Oopaga pumilio Cristobal


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

..."I'm sure I've heard calling somewhere..."


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

...


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

gregadc said:


> ..."I'm sure I've heard calling somewhere..."


Too cute =)


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Found that movie on you tube today....
I'm absolutelly sure guys you will like nice set ups from Europe.
Mysteriosus on the end are just crazy!!!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Been away for a while but still holding on...

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Going on around Frog Flat

Viv with Mantellas

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Isn't she sexy?

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

E.mysteriousus


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the mantellas! I also love the cristobal! There's just something about a bright orange/red body dotted with black and deep purple-blue feet. Absolutely gorgeous collection!


----------



## mlitton (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow...really nice frogs and tanks. Love those Phyllomedusa! Those chubby little Mantellas are sweet as well.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

how many Phyllomedusa tomopterna are you keeping and in what size tank?

Thanks


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

HI All....
My new frogs are back from Hamm,my new vivs are finished there is a time to post some new posts...  


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Who likes babes with fat ass?

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Really enjoyed the photos... Thanks.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Great pics, great thread


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

gregadc said:


> Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


What is this frog?

By the way...beautiful! I'm thinking common name should be "Hot Rod"!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

It's my long time dream
Ameerega pepperi "Orange Head"


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

You have an amazing collection! Please keep us updated on it! I love the mysteriosus!


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

nice collection and photos, would like to see more of your tanks


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Will try to get some more decents photos on the weekend..
For now,finally after few days I'm able to spot something more on the bottom of the viv than just leaves.
And boy are they sweet...


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

very nice room and great frogs


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Been crazy busy in last few weeks but in the middle time I "accidentally"grabbed some new plants

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
This plant is a "killer" 

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

We decided as well to re-do one of ours forgotten vivs...
With new moss mixture spread around...

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

and some plants added:

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## 16549 (Feb 29, 2012)

nice to see all the updates!

great vivs as always . hope you guys are fine ,

mate that marcgravia sintenisii is awesome !!!!!!! any clues to were you got them from

keep us updated !

c


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

You have a nice collection and those vivs are top notch.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Guys
Thanks for the kind words and comments.
We bought those plants from Bromelien Westermann they always have very nice plants.

Now...
I'm going to show you few nice vivs we did in last few weeks
(mainly at night after work)
Let's start from new banded leuc viv we put at work..Enjoy


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

...Growth after 6 weeks... 

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

My favorite in that viv


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

And finally some banded leucs grown juvies


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

81bb6953-7ede-4f62-be8c-9175c5a30508 by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Leucomelas viv indpired us to do 2 more..
My GF in the middle of the night 
I really like the way these new vivs came along...


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Pics with plants added to follow...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like your setup. Your vivs are very natural. Two questions: 1) what measures are the holes in the top glass?, 2) What percentage of humidity you have with these holes in the glass. I'm going to do the same and your help would be great (sorry if I take advantage of your kindness and sorry for my bad English). Thanks


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

No problem Mate,I'm happy to help.That's why we all here.As long as time will allow me to do so...
The holes are 8cm across, mainly because that's the dimension off the "grills" 
I'm using for ventilation.
All of my vivs got holes only in the front part of the glass.
This systems seems to work fine.
There is no condensation on the glass and humidity is just there...
I don't really use any fancy meters,just judge the look of the plants and background but I would guess is 80% up.
Adding one controllable fun over one of the grills is always beneficial
You'll have full control on the humidity


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Great looking setups!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

We added some epi moss/aquarium mosses yogurt etc mixture onto the woods and all crevices.
We moved some plants from previous vivs and from around the house.
As usual we believe those are one of our best vivs yet
Enjoy


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you very much. I'll do the same: holes on the front! My vivs have holes in the back of the glass top, so they have a lot of fog on the glass front. Don't have your tanks spray nozzles?

P.S.: Last two vivs are stunning!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Some close ups of plant and the inhabitants


Pleurothallis sp.

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

P.vittatus

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Pleurothallis rabei

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

HI
I'm going to post few sweet pics of our E.mysteriousus.
You could see not only frogs but as well moss(and mushrooms)
development over period of 9 weeks...Enjoy

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What kind of moss is it? What lighting do you have?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

I mixed MANY different mosses in that viv but this seems to be a Kyoto Moss.

AS R.summersi from the previous post turned out to be a R.imitator today I am very glad to see those guys arriving home  

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks. Kyoto moss seems to be the best. I don't know if it's the same that was sold to me with the mini-orchids, but this moss orchids grow well in my vivs. Not mosses collected in our woods!
Nice frogs, however! Here in Italy I can't find this frogs: I have to to be satisfied with varadero / jeberos! Lol
Greetings


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

I only use mosses from the fishkeeping.I'm keen planted tank enthusiast.
Most of them is perfect as clean and ready to go.


Travel way up to the North of Europe someday and you'll find good frogs


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I also use especially java moss: in summer it perishes because of temps, in winter it rises. With regard to travel, I know, Hamm is a "must" (so the various frogday in Germany and the Netherlands), but unfortunately I live far away (Italy, Puglia: 1000 Km to the border). No Summersi or Banded Intermedius: I have to "be satisfied" with pumilio, epipedobates and (next) varadero... Lol! Bye


----------



## feral (May 15, 2012)

Wow! Awesome pics!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

My Girlfriend found it on You tube.
An amazing piece of photography...Breath taking..


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like one of your tincs is sponsored by Nike!


----------



## mtndendros (Feb 10, 2012)

gregadc said:


> We added some epi moss/aquarium mosses yogurt etc mixture onto the woods and all crevices.


Gorgeous frogs! I especially love the E.mysteriousus! But am wondering what you mean by yogurt?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Adding yogurt to the moss mixture is well known trick to speed up "ageing"of the backgrounds.
It;s normal caw's milk yogurth

Meanwhile look what i found today in vittatus viv.
Wasn't there yesterday


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great news, my friend! Next week I will have my Banded Intermedius - from Holland (thanks to a friend)! I am very glad! Happy New Year


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All
In next few post I'm going to show you a "making of zoomed vivs"
Ewa and I really like an idea of building vivs,aquariums visible from 4 sides(at least 3! )
I will let you guess how many vivs is on the pics below.
They in a very raw stage of the build, just glue and wood,they not even cleaned yet.Enjoy.


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr




Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr



Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You are an artist! Your layouts are gorgeous! I can't wait to see the finished tank.
(PS: Some days ago I got my intermedius Banded! Very beautiful and very bold frog!)
Greetings


----------



## mtndendros (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess 4. Can't wait to see them finished, love the wood placement!


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

love it...will follow this


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for all kind words,
nice to see interest and that somebody likes our work
By now we added magic moss mixture and some plants..
We decided that we going to keep it simple and mosses and ferns sprouting on the woods are going to be the nicest and most natural looking decoration
I know few of you can't wait so there we go....
Sadly I must say there is no way to show their unique appearance on mobile phone pictures.
By the time mosses will boom I should be operating proper camera... 


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Anubias coffeefolia


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

In conventional way that view wouldn't be possible because on that wall there would be a background
Btw my favorite view of that viv.


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Left of the twins..

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

The Hand of God 


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

and after a night of helping with the vivs

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

I love our new P.vittatus viv. 
Today, accidentally I noticed something moving in the pond section i didn't have time to empty.What it would be...?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

It was Saturday full of very nice surprises.
Lygodactylus williamsi eggs


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Parents

507f74bf-130a-4871-ba6b-f597549f99ad by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## Yuley (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi Mate,

How do?
Few questions

Im from UK also. Aberdeen in Scotland in fact!
Where are you getting from your wood from? Looks awesome 
*waiting for you to say local fish shop*
Never see nice wood like that here. 

You Just attach that wood with foam to the glass? then cover with silicone/substrate? 

It looks like an awesome finish once its done and would love to know what your coating your background/fading onto the wood with.


----------



## JCK (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi,
I am from Europe as well, live only 20km from Hamm actually, so I am there each time... Do you simply grind up aquarium mosses and mix that with yoghurt? If so how did the funghi spores get in there? 

What lighting do you use on your tanks. it looks like some marine LED fixtures?

Maybe we can meet up in Hamm in the future. Got my first clutch of williamsi eggs yesterday as well.


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

It's been a while....
But now it's a new season,new viv,new frogs.... 

Who will guess what frogs we just put in there then? 


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

A citronella called Brian
good luck who ever they are

Stu


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

No!!! Pair of them!!!!!
Beatifull HUGE WC ,female is really big!

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Some old and new pics.Enjoy.

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr
Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Best thread ever! I like to look at all of your frogs!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

As I haven't been active for a while(on the forum as in life I don't stop) decided to post few pics from our latest build.
I call it Twin waterfalls and there already house VERY nice frogs...
But let's start from the beginning...
It's 2 Exoterras 45 cm x 45 x cm x 60 cm as I wanted two have two set of doors.
For light is two TMC mini tiles and one 11 W Arcadia jungle dawn on each...
I was so exited to do them I never took photos of first part of a build...so let's go straight to cleaning phase...

Ewa cleaning and carving silikon and black foam...

20140904_002445 by gregadc, on Flickr
Left one
20140904_003124 by gregadc, on Flickr
Right one

20140908_115855 by gregadc, on Flickr


Cleaned with moss mix on...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGIIj3ubG5k&list=UUPFNCI0wKvq0H3OpbA-_P_Q

With water falls on

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFC3g-klH3c&list=UUPFNCI0wKvq0H3OpbA-_P_Q&index=5

To be continued....


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Great looking builds! It looks like your smearing mud on the wood and background. Is that the moss mixture you mentioned? What's in it?


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Whenever you can find a cute girl to build frog vivs, well my friend, that's a win.


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeap 
She's very cute and she's staying for life!
In a moss mixture there is many different aquatic mosses,substrates,clay,epi web mix and some live yogurt.
Further development:
20140914_010421 by gregadc, on Flickr
Only with extra mosses and ferns...

20140914_021339 by gregadc, on Flickr
20140914_021348 by gregadc, on Flickr
Some of the orchids

20140914_031404 by gregadc, on Flickr

20140916_120148 by gregadc, on Flickr
20140916_120308 by gregadc, on Flickr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fewwIrjlZIk&list=UUPFNCI0wKvq0H3OpbA-_P_Q

In that moment we thought the vivs are completed but after we added some more plants...Can you spot a difference?

20140922_112438 by gregadc, on Flickr
20140922_112457 by gregadc, on Flickr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoNmb0HJ14s&list=UUPFNCI0wKvq0H3OpbA-_P_Q&index=6


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

gregadc said:


> ...


Is that frog wearing a Nike-tracksuit ?


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

I decided to post some fun mushrooms pics I took a while ago...enjoy
20140426_181005 by gregadc, on Flickr
20140426_181021 by gregadc, on Flickr
20140426_181056 by gregadc, on Flickr
20140325_120434 by gregadc, on Flickr
20140426_181005 by gregadc, on Flickr
20140426_181021 by gregadc, on Flickr


----------

